
Show HN: RPG MO, HTML5 MMORPG with Websockets - marxdeveloper
https://data.mo.ee/index2.html
======
BoorishBears
I never knew about the "Add to Homescreen" feature, that's really interesting

~~~
marxdeveloper
Yeah, to use it first check if navigator.standalone is defined (should only be
available on iOS devices). true value means it is running from Home Screen,
false means it is not. Allows for better fullscreen, can easily add buttons
where usually url bar would interfere.

------
marxdeveloper
We also have player made mods. Enable them by typing to chat /mods

